# Need help setting defaults for sending TIF to external apps



## khollister (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm sure I'm being stupid but I can't see what I missed. In LR4.1, I have all of the Nik plugins installed, which show up in the Photo|Edit In.. menu below the primary and secondary external editors. I have set the TIF parameters (ProPhotoRGB, 300 DPI, etc) in the External Editor preference pane, but whenever I invoke, say, Color Efex Pro 4, I get a dialog that pops up with the export parameters, but they are not what I set in preferences (in particular it has sRGB, 240 DPI and no compression). 

Is there some other place I need to set these so they default to what I really want?

I'm on a Mac BTW.

Keith


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 19, 2012)

Keith,

Welcome to the forum!

Yeah, it's a mystery. Those settings that you see in the dialogue box that comes up are the ones that really count. You need to set them to what you want them to be, but once you do, they are sticky, so you won't have to set them again.

It's not at all like I would have coded it. 

Hal


----------



## khollister (Jul 19, 2012)

Actually, I figured out that's it's slightly more logical. In the external editor preference, you need to select each external editor preset (e.g. Color Efex Pro 4), make the changes in colorspace and DPI, and then go back to the preset listbox and select "update preset Color Efex Pro 4" from a some options at the bottom of the drop down. Then, it's permanent. You apparently need to do this for each external preset you have.

Still not all that intuitive.


----------



## Johngiat (Mar 9, 2013)

Khollister, thank you ! ! !  This has been driving me nuts.


----------

